# Wire fencing across ditch



## jbsimpso (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi All! We recently acquired two young boer Wethers and I want to fence in a larger area of our property for them. Our property is a wooded area that was recently bush hogged and I'd like to give the goats access to a portion of it to keep the growth down. The area I want to fence in contains a dry drainage ditch that really only holds a few inches of water during a heavy rain. The ditch is approximately 3 feet across and maybe 18 inches deep. What are some suggestions for fencing across the ditch. I am considering fencing in the area with 4x4 wire fencing but cattle panels are also available in my area. I want to secure the ditch to keep the goats in. I've thought about using 3 or 4 T-posts in the ditch to act as a "grate," while running the fencing straight across. Are there any other suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually your t post idea is a super good idea. I was thinking big rocks but the posts I think are a better idea


----------



## jbsimpso (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks! I haven't thought about rocks, but rocks may help support the posts. Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

We had the same problem. Ended up filling that section of the ditch with logs and branches, though I think the t post idea sounds way better


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I haven't repaired this since the last flood as I'm going to move this fence. The blocks go on their sides to let the water through. This area flows a foot foot and a half all winter.


----------



## jbsimpso (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I'll post pictures once it's completed. I like the rock/cinder block ideas too!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm thinking I like the center block idea. It would allow the water to go threw and not block it up and wash out the bank (if they water moves threw there) but also it will keep things out as well. I didn't notice that the little stream by my fence line washed out because a small tree fell across it till one of my kids went missing. I'm not sure if the kid got out and something got it or if something got in but nothing will fit threw those blocks......well nothing very big


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Does it ever flood or storm in your area, to where the water is really flowing? If this is a possibility, you might want to search "water gates." There are a few different ways to build water gates.


----------

